# wget split file download? [solved]

## sobers_2002

Hi all,

I remember there was a way to split and download files using wget. I can't seem to find it in the man page / google. can anyone please help me here?? :Smile: 

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## BradN

I'm not sure what you mean.  Do you mean download one large file and split it into pieces, or download multiple files that were already split?

If it's the first one, have a look at the split command (you might be able to pipe output to it from wget, or do it on the file after downloaded).

If it's the 2nd one, I usually do something like...

for x in 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14; do ( wget http://somesite.com/somefile${x}.ext ); done

----------

## lateralus__

Hi,

There are 2 alternatives to wget : axel and prozilla (this one is currently hard masked).

You can find more infos to use it with portage here :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Portage_Fetch_With_Download_Accelerator

----------

## sobers_2002

thanks a lot !! the above posts were combinatory to what I needed  :Smile: 

----------

